# Klien/Amadeus recordings of Mozart Piano Quartets



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

Has anyone here heard/got this CD release from Tower Records Japan of a vinyl classic?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Pia...8&qid=1478973822&sr=8-7&keywords=klien+mozart


----------

